# Need help in choosing a cabinet for Rs 7000..:)



## Pradeepcool (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,
My configuration is as follows:-
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor 
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 612 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing 
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H ATX LGA1155 
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 
Storage: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive 
Storage: OCZ Vertex 4 128GB 2.5" SSD
Video Card: Asus dcII top  GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video 
Power Supply: Corsair gs600

Need a good cabinet with good airflow,quieter operaion and good amount of space for cable management.I have
1)Corsair 500R
2)NZXT 410
3)Coolermaster 690II advanced
4)Antec eleven hundred cabinet in my mind.all suggestions are welcome..

i mostly plan on overclocking my processor to 4.5 -4.6 ghz.will this cm hyper cooler mentioned be sufficient??or shud i get any water cooling ??if so then a suggestions for cabinet which can house a good water cooling devices for cpu will be helpfull.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Dec 27, 2012)

Cases are a subjective thing all cabinets there are good go with the one you like the best or wait for more expert advice
The cooler you have selected is great and should let you hit 4.5 easily although you might have to play with the voltage
You might about going Sandybridge because the OC better

May i ask where you are getting the cooler from


----------



## Pradeepcool (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you..getting it from ebay...


----------



## saikiasunny (Dec 28, 2012)

My vote goes to 690 2 advanced and 500r. Both are spacious and feature rich cabinets for the price.


----------



## Pradeepcool (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you saikiasunny..


----------

